# Cadets to hike French Pyrenees Mountains



## gwp (20 Aug 2008)

Sixteen members of RC Army Cadets will attend the 2008 Royal Canadian Army Cadet International Expedition to the French Pyrenees Mountains Aug. 27 to Sep. 9. The cadets and three Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors will undertake a five-day hiking expedition to include the summit of Mount Perdu on the border between France and Spain as well as visit the Canyon of Odessa and Roland's Breach.  After traveling to Montreal for equipment issue and orientation the cadets will fly to Tarbes-Lourdes-Pyrenees on Aug 29.  After the wilderness journey, the cadets will participate in a day-long program of cultural activities in Lourdes before returning to Canada Sep. 8.

Watch here for more information.  

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/expedition/international/home_e.html


----------

